# Trying Vectra 3D for the 1st time



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Yikes! 'Tis the season. I have yanked ticks off both of the dogs since yesterday. :behindsofa:

Frontline is failing against the ticks. The vet isn't carrying Advantix anymore which worked so well on our big dog. They are recommending Vectra 3D and gave me a free sample for Jack.

I just put it on him. I hope he doesn't have a reaction. What am I looking for? itching? panting? general allergic reaction stuff?


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

The company that makes Frontline states that Frontline is only guaranteed to work if it is purchased directly from the vets office. The company does not guarantee that Frontline purchased from discount places will work.

I started out with Vectra--my pup had horrible reactions to it. Thrashing for over 30 minutes, seeming to be in agony. Unable to be distracted. It got worse each time so I stopped using it pretty quickly and donated the rest to the vet to pass out to other people. The last time I used it on her, I promptly put her in the bath to wash it off since she was reacting so badly to it. My pup's friend, who is a shizu, has no issues with it whatsoever. I now use Frontline plus and it is tolerated somewhat better.

Vectra is good; I wish my dog did not have such a negative reaction to it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Yikes! 'Tis the season. I have yanked ticks off both of the dogs since yesterday. :behindsofa:
> 
> Frontline is failing against the ticks. The vet isn't carrying Advantix anymore which worked so well on our big dog. They are recommending Vectra 3D and gave me a free sample for Jack.
> 
> I just put it on him. I hope he doesn't have a reaction. What am I looking for? itching? panting? general allergic reaction stuff?


You can get Advantix at Petco, Pam. And I think it must be OK, because my vet told me to get it there when they were out at one point.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack seems to be fine. No itching or any other odd behaviors. Phew! We are good until next time.

Our vet told me they switched to Vectra because Advantix had a couple of ingredients which they couldn't agree with.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Jack seems to be fine. No itching or any other odd behaviors. Phew! We are good until next time.
> 
> Our vet told me they switched to Vectra because Advantix had a couple of ingredients which they couldn't agree with.


LMK how it works against the ticks around here. It's always nice to have another option, and you know how bad our ticks are!!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

We will see... I know that Frontline was worthless. K9 Advantix II worked for my Aussie. I never tried it on Jack. I had bought him a 12 month supply of Frontline and was too stingy to switch.

I will give Vectra 3D a try.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

A typical reaction is usually kind of bad, the hair can fall out completely and skin turns reddish, blisters just looks plain angry. Surrounding areas can also be affected.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

:jaw: yikes! I didn't see any color change on his skin this morning. I do remember reading a reaction can take a couple of months of applications.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I wish Dionna could use Vectra--I know she has some dog friends who use it successfully. But the way she was frantic and her eyes got red and puffy around them makes me think that she was really suffering. I have never seen her frantic like that and for such a protracted period of time.

I am glad that Jack seems fine!


----------

